

Feynman and the importance of play [repost] - 6ren
http://www.physics.ohio-state.edu/~kilcup/262/feynman.html?repost

======
atakan_gurkan
IIRC in the book there is a correction by Sands: The wobbling is twice as fast
as the rotation.

